# Tired of all the Specialists!



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Remember the olden days when you had 1 doctor to see and they did everything?  It went okay back then, too!

Now I have several recommendations from my Internist to make appointments with specialists and I have not made them.  I feel overwhelmed with it.  

Wish he could do what the olden doctors did before and quit shoving me off on other doctors or so it seems.

Every time I tell him a problem it's another doctor recommendation so I feel like keeping it to myself now.  What is the point of see a the GP if it's only for more referrals?!

I can refer myself if I know the type  of doctor.  Then if you are not happy with the specialist(s) you have to sort that out and get new ones!  

I guess I'm just ranting about this--tired of this nonsense.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2019)

I know exactly how you feel Ruthanne. I understand the GP has to refer us to a specialist for our more serious ailments..however, why as you say can't it be just one specialist.  I don't know about in the USA but here in the Uk I very rarely get to see the same specialist for the same ailment..

I'll get referred to Mr Jones ( here if they're top of their game they're called* M*r and not Doctor)... then when I get to my appointment I get to see one of his ''crew'' Doctor smith, then my symptoms are not something Smith has seen before, he's confused. he calls for a second opinion from a more experienced doctor..or he refers me ( weeks or maybe month later) to Mr Jones again.. and _again,_ i get to see one of his crew..this time Dr Roberts... he knows a little more than Dr Smith but not as much as Mr Jones... and so it goes on ad infinitum!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I know exactly how you feel Ruthanne. I understand the GP has to refer us to a specialist for our more serious ailments..however, why as you say can't it be just one specialist.  I don't know about in the USA but here in the Uk I very rarely get to see the same specialist for the same ailment..
> 
> I'll get referred to Mr Jones ( here if they're top of their game they're called* M*r and not Doctor)... then when I get to my appointment I get to see one of his ''crew'' Doctor smith, then my symptoms are not something Smith has seen before, he's confused. he calls for a second opinion from a more experienced doctor..or he refers me ( weeks or maybe month later) to Mr Jones again.. and _again,_ i get to see one of his crew..this time Dr Roberts... he knows a little more than Dr Smith but not as much as Mr Jones... and so it goes on ad infinitum!!


Yes, it's maddening really!  I am fed up with them at this point.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m sorry you have to deal with this Ruthanne. 
It must be so frustrating. 
I wish I could say I can relate but I honestly can’t however  I wish you the best moving forward, whatever that may be.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m sorry you have to deal with this Ruthanne.
> It must be so frustrating.
> I wish I could say I can relate but I honestly can’t however  I wish you the best moving forward, whatever that may be.


Thanks Keesha, after a lifetime of this I just get tired of it every now and then!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Keesha, after a lifetime of this I just get tired of it every now and then!


That’s understandable. 
Do you have any colouring books?
It might sound silly but sometimes the act of doing something so simple is actually soothing. 
Highly recommended.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s understandable.
> Do you have any colouring books?
> It might sound silly but sometimes the act of doing something so simple is actually soothing.
> Highly recommended.


Great idea Kesha!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Great idea Kesha!


Keesha


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s understandable.
> Do you have any colouring books?
> It might sound silly but sometimes the act of doing something so simple is actually soothing.
> Highly recommended.


I might have some tucked away in something.  I'll look for it.  Good idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 22, 2019)

I've gotten to the point where I avoid mentioning problems to my PCP unless I intend to have something done about them.

It's difficult balancing my health care against my own peace of mind/comfort knowing that in the end none of the fuss will make much difference in how long or how well I live.

Try to do what feels right for you and your own situation, good luck!


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've gotten to the point where I avoid mentioning problems to my PCP unless I intend to have something done about them.
> 
> It's difficult balancing my health care against my own peace of mind/comfort knowing that in the end none of the fuss will make much difference in how long or how well I live.
> 
> Try to do what feels right for you and your own situation, good luck!



You sure have a good point! I have a feeling that doctors must take action if you complain about something or they could be held liable. I am scheduled to go to the doctor next month and I’m developing a plan as to what is important to discuss with him. So much of what I am experiencing is just general aches due to the aging process. I was witness to so many of my family members going through such h### as they aged spending their remaining days going to doctors appointments, tests, etc....


----------



## Pappy (Aug 22, 2019)

It’s quite the racket. It’s like, I’ll send my patients your way, and you refer some to me. I have gotten to the point where I’m almost afraid to say anything because I know they will send me to their ‘specialist.’ 
These big heath companies, that house all their doctors in one building, are the worst.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 22, 2019)

Ruthanne, I agree with you.
But, I see that you started this thread at 2:44 in the morning.
Are you getting any sleep?


----------



## twinkles (Aug 22, 2019)

i dont tell my pc doctor every thing--she will have me running all over town to specialist--she also told me if i didnt go to my ent dr. she couldnt give me a certain med. so i have to see him once a year(50.00) to  get a 4.00 prescription for vertico


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've gotten to the point where I avoid mentioning problems to my PCP unless I intend to have something done about them.
> 
> It's difficult balancing my health care against my own peace of mind/comfort knowing that in the end none of the fuss will make much difference in how long or how well I live.
> 
> Try to do what feels right for you and your own situation, good luck!


Thanks, I do.


----------



## rgp (Aug 22, 2019)

I agree completely Ruthanne......I have bitched about it for some time. GP's are nothing more than medical traffic cops. And I see no need for them either. I hate hospitals but.....remember the days when a doc would say, I am going to check you into the hospital for a series of tests. Then we'll go from there? Well now they say well, make an appointment with this or that 'specialist' [sometimes 4-6 weeks out]  then drive over there [often in the depth of winter] , then that 'specialist' says well, make an appointment with this & or that other 'specialist, and travel to there.....etc,etc. And you are right . People become overwhelmed , disgusted, and just say the hell with it all. {OK maybe just me, but I doubt it]

I remember when the GP had the specialist come to their office on designated days. I remember it overhearing conversations between my EX and her mother.

I believe allot of this is , [in part] what has led to the rise of alternative types of medicine / self medicine . The doctors of all types must just hate the internet [Dr Google] because I seriously believe more & more people are going to it for this very reason.

BTW follow the money.........more players in the game, more money made, more luxury cars sold...............


----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2019)

Unfortunately the need for specialists is understood when it's your life at stake.  Otherwise, I agree, it does seem a hassle.  As we age, they are always looking for stuff.  If stuff does happen, reread first sentence.


----------



## rgp (Aug 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Unfortunately the need for specialists is understood when it's your life at stake.  Otherwise, I agree, it does seem a hassle.  As we age, they are always looking for stuff.  If stuff does happen, reread first sentence.




 They need us, [to fuel their lavish lifestyles] we need them to stem our ills......now if we could only get them to _care_ about us .......jmo.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2019)

I have known many who care, and do their best in a humane manner.  Wish I didn't know so much.  Of course, there are those who don't.


----------



## Patio Life (Aug 22, 2019)

I'm very fortunate to have a good GP. He is a geriatric specialist.
He's never in a hurry, reads the charts. He knows his stuff and is one of the top 10 Drs in a very large city.

When I went to see him after my heart attack he explained things the Cardio Dr. hadn't. He prescribed something for my ucky tummy and changed my inhaler to one that does not shock the system/heart. He said I didn't need to see a Pulmonologist. The Cardio Dr wants me to see a list of specialists, my GP said no need. All of the info from other Drs or tests will go to my GP and he will co-ordinate my care.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 22, 2019)

When a doctor refers you, you should tell him you are tired of being referred. I think sometimes they are just helping each other out with referalls. Seems to be with a new doctor in town.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Pepper said:


> Unfortunately the need for specialists is understood when it's your life at stake.  Otherwise, I agree, it does seem a hassle.  As we age, they are always looking for stuff.  If stuff does happen, reread first sentence.


I never said there is no need for them.  It was a rant and you missed the point.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 22, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> I never said there is no need for them.  It was a rant and you missed the point.


I'm sure it won't be the last point I miss.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

8


Camper6 said:


> When a doctor refers you, you should tell him you are tired of being referred. I think sometimes they are just helping each other out with referalls. Seems to be with a new doctor in town.


I've thought of that too.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 22, 2019)

The U.S. health care system is increasingly becoming more about the Money, than patient care.  As for PCP's, they are a dying breed, as 90% of today's med students plan on entering a "specialty"...because that is where the big money is. At some point in the future, most PCP's will probably be "imports" from India.  We pay twice as much for health care as the rest of the western nations, yet the US ranks way down the list in terms of overall quality of care.  This study shows the US coming in at number 11 of the 11 nations ranked....and the last time the WHO ranked the nations, the US came in at number 37.  If you look up the 10 highest paid careers in the US, 7 out of the top 10 are in the Medical field.  Health care costs are the number one reason why Seniors are having trouble financially....and Medicare/Medicaid are quickly headed for some serious financial shortcomings if some major changes aren't made within the next 5 or 6 years.  

https://www.internationalinsurance.com/health/systems/


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Pappy said:


> It’s quite the racket. It’s like, I’ll send my patients your way, and you refer some to me. I have gotten to the point where I’m almost afraid to say anything because I know they will send me to their ‘specialist.’
> These big heath companies, that house all their doctors in one building, are the worst.


Same here Pappy, I'm to the same point!  It does seem like a racket @Pappy


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, I agree with you.
> But, I see that you started this thread at 2:44 in the morning.
> Are you getting any sleep?


Yes, thanks @Pecos I got some sleep today.  My sleep cycle is off but managed to sleep a good deal of today, thanks again.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Patio Life said:


> I'm very fortunate to have a good GP. He is a geriatric specialist.
> He's never in a hurry, reads the charts. He knows his stuff and is one of the top 10 Drs in a very large city.
> 
> When I went to see him after my heart attack he explained things the Cardio Dr. hadn't. He prescribed something for my ucky tummy and changed my inhaler to one that does not shock the system/heart. He said I didn't need to see a Pulmonologist. The Cardio Dr wants me to see a list of specialists, my GP said no need. All of the info from other Drs or tests will go to my GP and he will co-ordinate my care.


That's great you are getting such good care.


----------



## win231 (Aug 22, 2019)

There is a reason why they refer you to "specialists."  Money.  Every time you see another doctor, there is another bill to your insurer.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

win231 said:


> There is a reason why they refer you to "specialists."  Money.  Every time you see another doctor, there is another bill to your insurer.


Of course.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 22, 2019)

I understand. I am having a similar problem with PT. I went straight to the orthopedic doctor recently because the weakness and pain in my knees, legs and back was really getting me down. I figured I would avoid seeing my GP,his copay, and having him pick away at me trying to find other ways to keep me running. The doctor I went to ordered PT. All went well but they seemed to be focused on my leg problem and not fixing my back problem. They also had me do the exercises they showed me how to do in the first 2 weeks every time I was there. I am perfectly capable of doing them at home.  They told me the doctor has to be seen to  write another scrip for another body part,as they put it. That means another copay and another PT evaluation. I think I would do just as well  finding these exercises on you tube and they have no copay.


----------



## Llynn (Aug 22, 2019)

Money. Docs often get paid for referrals and they get get thank you referrals from other docs with whom they have played the referral game. In the large clinic my doc works for referrals are usually made to specialists within the same clinic and who knows what sort of money games the administrators play.

I generally like to go to physician assistants, especially if they are former Navy corpsmen. They seem to like to solve problems and are more like the old General practitioners of my younger days.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I understand. I am having a similar problem with PT. I went straight to the orthopedic doctor recently because the weakness and pain in my knees, legs and back was really getting me down. I figured I would avoid seeing my GP,his copay, and having him pick away at me trying to find other ways to keep me running. The doctor I went to ordered PT. All went well but they seemed to be focused on my leg problem and not fixing my back problem. They also had me do the exercises they showed me how to do in the first 2 weeks every time I was there. I am perfectly capable of doing them at home.  They told me the doctor has to be seen to  write another scrip for another body part,as they put it. That means another copay and another PT evaluation. I think I would do just as well  finding these exercises on you tube and they have no copay.


I hear ya!  I hope you can find relief for that pain.  I went to PT too this year and hope to get an injection from an ortho soon.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Aug 22, 2019)

I do the opposite. I avoid GP’s and book direct with specialists.  I called on specialists for 22 years and GP’s. Believe me, they are a big cut above GP’s.  Intense knowledge and experience.

These guys may not have the best bedside manner because while you and I were having fun and developing social skills, they were buried in medical books and intense specialty training for years and years.  In all my years calling on physicians, I have only found a handful of GP’s that I would go to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 22, 2019)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> I do the opposite. I avoid GP’s and book direct with specialists.  I called on specialists for 22 years and GP’s. Believe me, they are a big cut above GP’s.  Intense knowledge and experience.
> 
> These guys may not have the best bedside manner because while you and I were having fun and developing social skills, they were buried in medical books and intense specialty training for years and years.  In all my years calling on physicians, I have only found a handful of GP’s that I would go to.


I book direct with specialists, too, at times.  I do have to see my GP though for some things not covered by the specialists.  Sometimes insurance, though, requires that you get a referral from the GP.


----------



## jaminhealth (Sep 4, 2019)

I'm my doctor and specialist.   I don't have any issues, thank goodness and see my Integrative MD once a year and the rest of the year I take supplements for issues I research.  At 81 this works for me.  I don't trust doctors as far as I can throw them so proceed  with a LOT of caution.  OA is my big issue and they can't do anymore than I'm doing and don't want their drugs so......

Been doing my own work for over 25 yrs with books on all health issues and now it's the net and Dr. Google...he/she knows so  much.


----------

